# hashtag



## marianavc_2000

I'm reading about the top twitter trend categories from last year, along with entertainment, holidays, sports and others, I read "hashtag" which I don't understand. Can anyone help?


----------



## fenixpollo

hash mark= # (gato, almohadilla, cuadradillo)
tag = etiqueta (fuente)

The "hashtag" is a symbol that Twitter uses to identify key words.


----------



## marianavc_2000

Thanks! I should really start to use it! Lol


----------



## juicybone

¡Hola! ¿Y hay alguna forma de decirlo en español?


----------



## Moritzchen

Twitter hashtag: *#*


----------



## iloveoon

You might like it here?


----------



## Fmorondo

Yo lo traduciría simplemente como "etiqueta" o, si el contexto no está claro, "etiqueta de Twitter".


----------



## juicybone

"Etiqueta" me funciona. Muchas gracias.


----------



## landesman

hashtag is a numeral sign in English, as in "track #3" (track number 3). It means "numeral" in Spanish.


----------



## falunito

^^But in this context it doesn't mean numeral - it's a sign people put on the end of their twitter posts to categorise them or show their attitude towards them!


----------



## landesman

But the sign is still called numeral. It is a sign. You may use it as you like, but the name is still the same. As the question mark (?) is called question mark, even though you may not use it in a question, mostly in computing.


----------



## falunito

^^Sorry, sorry, I misunderstood what you were trying to say there landesman. Excuse me!


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En Colombia lo llamamos simplemente «numeral». Otra en inglés es «hash mark» (<—dale clic).

En informática, una «tag» 'etiqueta' o 'baliza' es un elemento de programación que sirve para definirle a un texto (u otro tipo de elemento) una facultad, una clase, estilo, atributos, funciones, propiedades, etc.; atributos que ha de interpretar el sistema (un navegador, por ejemplo) para presentarlos en una interfaz ante el usuario y poder interactuar con él.

He oído leer, por ejemplo «#seudonimo», como "numeral seudónimo".

Saludos,


EDITO: Veo que Fenixpollo ya había dicho parte de lo que expongo.


----------



## juliuscassius

Hola a todos. Necesitaría saber si "hashtag" se usa tal cual en México para referirse a las etiquetas de Twitter. En España lo he oído mucho en radio y TV. También me interesa saber la opinión de alguien de Puerto Rico y Argentina. Mil gracias.


----------



## grindios

He escuchado en la tele simplemente "hashtag." Es igual que la palabra "taco." O sea, la palabra taco es algo que empezó en un país hispanohablante, y no tenemos esa palabra ni comida en inglés, entonces en inglés se dice taco. Hashtag es igual pero al contrario. Igual que WiFi. O burrito. O plaza.


----------



## aztlaniano

Es lo que puso fenixpollo hace un par de años.
Está explicado aquí también, en detalle:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashtag


----------



## juliuscassius

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## cacarulo

En la Argentina se dice "hashtag". (Tampoco es que todo el mundo anda diciéndolo a cada rato, pero es la palabra que se usa entre los usuarios frecuentes de internet. Y también cuando se habla de Twitter en la prensa general, que no está dirigida únicamente a esos usuarios).


----------



## camo200

Al menos en España el símbolo # se llama almohadilla, como el que está en los teléfonos, y así lo define el DRAE también. Para el numeral tenemos nº es español, que es el equivalente a # del inglés.


----------



## Txiri

I still call it the "pound sign", but ... I'm learning ...


----------



## Milton Sand

grindios said:


> He escuchado en la tele simplemente "hashtag"*.* Es igual que la palabra "taco"*.* O sea, la palabra “taco” es algo que empezó en un país hispanohablante, y no tenemos esa palabra ni comida en inglés, entonces en inglés se dice “taco”. “Hashtag” es igual pero al contrario. Igual que WiFi. O burrito. O plaza.


Hola:

No creo que sea el caso de «hashtag» pues en español ya le tenemos nombre (varios nombres) al signo. Cuando mencionan la palabra inglesa en la tele, es solo —por esnobismo y— para dejar en claro que se trata de una etiqueta para redes sociales; que no si, por ejemplo, llamas a una línea de servicio al cliente, donde puede que la grabación te indique (acá en Colombia): «Por favor, marque su clave y luego oprima numeral». Esa voz nunca dirá «hashtag».

Saludos.


:::::::Post-edition. I hadn't realized grindios's native language.::::::::
Hi,
I don't think that's the case with “hashtag” since we already have a name (several names) for that sign in Spanish. When they say «hashtag» on TV, they just mean to be—snobs and—clear about it belonging to a tag for social networking, which doesn't happen when you call—for example—a customer service number; you may be asked the following by the recorded voice (at least in Colombia): “Por favor, marque su clave y luego oprima numeral” (Please, dial you PIN and then press hashtag.) That voice won't say “hastag.”

Regards.


----------



## phil_66

Cuidadín que aquí en Inglaterra "#" es almohadilla solamente que "track number 3 se escribe "track Nº 3".


----------



## camo200

phil_66 said:


> Cuidadín que aquí en Inglaterra "#" es almohadilla solamente que "track number 3 se escribe "track Nº 3".



Efectivamente, el símbolo # para los números sólo se usa en EE. UU.


----------



## BEAT20

Un "hashtag" se usa en servicios web tales como Twitter, Vituin, FriendFeed, identi.ca, facebook, Instagram o en mensajería basada en protocolos IRC para señalar un tema sobre el que gira cierta conversación (from Wikipedia).

Por lo tanto, yo prefiero traducirlo como: "Tema del día" / "tema de discusión".


----------



## Fmorondo

Yo creo que son conceptos distintos: "Todos los comentarios sobre la última melonada de Justin Bieber están marcados con la etiqueta #JailforBieber". El tema de discusión es independiente de la etiqueta que se utilice en Twitter o en otros servicios para agrupar los comentarios sobre ese asunto.


----------



## phil_66

# en Inglaterra sólo se dice "hashtag".


----------



## landesman

The 'pound" sign - # - is called 'numeral', or 'signo de numeral' in Spanish. 
For twitter, it would be 'etiqueta numeralXXX. For example, #obama, would be 'etiqueta #obama', reading _'etiqueta numeral obama'._


----------



## phil_66

Creo que estás equivocado pues el signo de la libra es éste: £.


----------



## landesman

phil_66 said:


> Creo que estás equivocado pues el signo de la libra es éste: £.



Sí, Phil, y también es como se denomina el # en los Estados Unidos y como lo han llamado en este hilo en mensajes previos. "Number sign: In the United States, it is sometimes known as the _*pound sign*_, and has been traditionally used in the food industry as an abbreviation for pounds avoirdupois." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_sign

Pero ese no es el tema del hilo. La pregunta era cómo se dice Hashtag en español. Y allí mantengo mi respuesta anterior:


landesman said:


> The 'pound" sign - # - is called 'numeral', or 'signo de numeral' in Spanish.
> For twitter, it would be 'etiqueta numeralXXX. For example, #obama, would be 'etiqueta #obama', reading _'etiqueta numeral obama'._


----------



## phil_66

Pues aquí en Inglaterra no que ya se usa el kilo. Es que no me acordaba de que seguían con los pesos y medidas antiguos en EE.UU.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Sólo para  aumentar la confusión: por estos lados, al "hashtag" tema de esta pregunta se le dice _hashtag_. Y al signo # se le dice _gato_, por el nombre por el que se conoce acá al juego que en inglés llaman_ tic-tac-toe/noughts and crosses/Xs and 0s_... ("marque su clave y oprima gato").


----------



## inib

Phil,  £ será el símbolo de la libra esterlina en el sentido de "unidad monetaria", pero ¿qué tiene que ver eso con la libra de peso, ya que mencionas kilos?


----------



## phil_66

Porque me había enterado de que en Norteamérica seguían usando la libra como peso pues siempre pensé que era un país moderno. Pues es verdad que nunca te acostarás sin saber una cosa más.


----------



## Ayafacha

Oldy Nuts said:


> Sólo para  aumentar la confusión: por estos lados, al "hashtag" tema de esta pregunta se le dice _hashtag_. Y al signo # se le dice _gato_, por el nombre por el que se conoce acá al juego que en inglés llaman_ tic-tac-toe/noughts and crosses/Xs and 0s_... ("marque su clave y oprima gato").




¡Es cierto! En México también se usa lo de gato: "Marque la tecla gato cuando termine"


----------



## LaMestizaDeHierro

¡Hola! Aunque es un anglicismo, hoy en día se usa "hashtag" y Twitter mismo reconoce esta palabra como la palabra oficial en español:

Cómo usar los hashtags


----------



## michelmontescuba

En Cuba, fuera de contextos como las redes sociales se le conoce como "numeral", o "símbolo de número", en contextos como el de Twitter se le conoce como "hashtag" en ambientes informales. En ambientes formales como la televisión se le conoce como "etiqueta".


----------

